# Need Quick Help With Case Fan for CM Storm Scout



## Reventon (Sep 18, 2009)

Okay so I got every single thing in my new system working. Here's the list of upgrades.

CM Storm Scout mid tower case
Two 120mm Rosewill case fans
Evercool PCI slot exhaust fan
Xigmatek 92mm CPU HSF

And it's all hooked up and working. However, the 120mm fan in the rear of my Cooler Master Storm Scout is not spinning. The LEDs are on but the fan isn't spinning. I can't find any loose cords, what could the problem be?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2009)

It sounds like the fan is probably dead.  Try contacting Cooler Master for a replacement, and in the mean time use one of your spare 120mm fans.


----------



## Reventon (Sep 18, 2009)

I'll just wait for a replacement then. The two 120mm fans are giving lots of airflow the the GPU and CPU.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 18, 2009)

Make sure all of the small leads on the ends of the fan wires are snapped into place in the little terminal/connector. That happened to me, but the opposite; the fan was spinning but no LED's. I had failed to snap one of the leads into place in the connector and it wasn't making contact with the power.


----------



## Reventon (Sep 18, 2009)

I found the problem. I had the 4-pin connector for the fan unplugged from my PSU but forgot to replug it. Works now, thanks anyway guys


----------

